# backfill & grass over a gravel trench ???



## 4just1don (Jun 13, 2008)

grass over that trench will definitely be droughtier.


----------



## rob williams (Mar 13, 2009)

If I were you I would make the trench deeper. I would go at least 24" deep because you'll need to put 2-3" of gravel down first,then the perforated pipe with silt sleeve,then more gravel,then 2-3 inches of topsoil. If you can,make it easy on yourself and rent a trencher. Another benefit of putting the tubing down deeper is that it's less prone to getting crushed by something heavy driving over it. I'd put a cap on the end of the tubing to keep critters out of it too,just drill some small holes in it.


----------



## RegeSullivan (Dec 8, 2006)

If it is less than a foot wide grass (or weeds) will grow over that trench weather you want it too or not here in SW PA. I would plant grass to keep the weeds out. If you are concerned about it drying out get about a cubic yard if agricultural grade vermiculite and amend the soil with it or about 3-4 parts soil to 1 part vermiculite by volume. This will also keep the soil loose so water will perk down to your drain while holding on to enough for your grass. The big box stores do not carry it in large quantities but you may find a supplier in you area that does.

Rege


----------



## DUDE! (May 3, 2008)

I did something very similar a few years ago, was recommended to me to keep at least 5" inches of soil on top to get grass to grow. I thought I was doing so but after all was said and done, I ended up spreading top soil over the buried trench to get the grass to grow better.


----------

